# loose leash walking



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Duffy (7 months old) is the worst leash walker ever. He is about 65 lbs. now and I cannot walk him on a leash. He pulls too hard for me to handle. 

I've tried coming to a dead stop when he pulls and making him turn back to me before going on. He will do that and then when I start walking he goes right back to pulling. 

I use an easy walker harness on him, but would love to be able to walk him with a regular collar and leash sometimes without the terrible pulling.

He goes to obedience class and does absolutely wonderfully IN CLASS with heeling. Never pulls. But on the sidewalk, he is horrible and does not obey heel. 

I would just like to be able to walk on a loose leash with him and not demand the heel on a walk. Are there any other techniques I can try to teach him loose leash?

Much appreciated,
Kris


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you read some of the posts in the thread "I need Heeling Advice". Sorry, I haven't figured out how to insert the link to it. There is alot of good advice there.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

1) remember that dogs pull to get somewhere. If you move forward when there is -any- tension on the leash, you can be reinforcing pulling.

2) If you are a smaller person and he is a smaller dog, an easy walk may be a good choice for many years due to safety. My 9yo is only about 10lbs bigger than my other two dogs, but he's also a much more dedicated pulling dog. I can walk him without issue 99% of the time. But if that 1% comes up...I could get hurt. And if he gets loose, he could too.

3) Many dogs are good in class and not at home because we aren't as good about practicing "good training" at home. (that was worded poorly...too many "goods"!). Be SURE you are just as consistent about training at home as you are at class. Did you establish a good foundation for walking at home? Go through the same process you used in class to teach walking, but at home. Reinforce heavily. Maintain a high rate of reinforcement until he is very accomplished at the level he is at. 

My dogs tend to have the "better in class" syndrome until very recently when I decided to address it!


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

I've had this problem with Lucy as well and have only just figured out how to fix it! I just used a flat collar and her regular leash.

What I did:

1. Put my 8' lead around my waist... this cuts down on the holding back the freight train effect. Whenever he starts to pull come to a dead stop. Don't be gentle... just stop. If he yanks against the leash really plant your feet and wait until he has stopped moving. 

2. Entice him to come back to a heel position beside you with a treat or just reel him back in... I usually alternate.

3. Only start walking when he's beside you again. Try to keep his attention on you, rather than on where you're going. Happy voice (you're such a good boy! You're so smart! Handsome man! etc), treats... etc

4. If you find that isn't working very well and you can't keep his attention... go to a field (soccer, baseball, park) and do what our trainer calls drunken heeling. Go every which way... if he doesn't come, drag HIM. Cut infront of him and if he doesn't move back out of your way, knock into him. I only had to do this a few times with Lucy and she seems to have gotten it. Continuing on with the positive voice etc. 

5. Then start out again with your walk... the most important thing is to be consistent. I'm usually the one who holds the leash when we (dh and I) go for a walk so this works out well for us. 

I hope this helps you out some!


----------

